

Ask HN:  How to exaggerate flaws to convince you that your product has problems? - amichail

People tend to like their own work and it is hard for them to see problems that others point out.<p>So perhaps a solution is to exaggerate those problems to such a degree that it becomes completely obvious to the creator of the product that there are problems.<p>Even better, find a way to (semi)-automate this exaggeration.<p>For example, if the product is a game with poor sound effects, then find a way to exaggerate the bad quality of those sound effects.<p>How might this (semi)-automated exaggeration be done?  And for what sorts of things might it work for?
======
anigbrowl
Put a screen capture on youtube with balloons popping up saying 'LOL fail' at
random intervals. Alternatively, buy the company and then threaten to fire the
programmers responsible for stealing precious moments from your life.

